# Do they taste good?



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

I think it's the best meat, I cube the breasts marinade in Italian dressing and make shish ka bobs that way we can have quite a few meals 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

harrisonhunter said:


> I do a huge pot of Turkey jambalia at deer camp. The leg and thighs get brine and boiled until the meat falls of the bone. Then i use than for stock for my rice later. AWESOME....Never throw out the legs and thighs.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thighs generally are eaten when the roased bird is served. Leg meat goes in the soup pot.


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

I use everything. As said many times, the breast can be used a million ways

I cut everything I can get from thighs and legs, marinate it in Cajun spice for a couple days, dehydrate into jerky. 

Turkey jerky is awesome! 

Save your entire bone/carcass and make stock to be used later as a base for one of the best soups ever!

Nothing goes to waste IF you know what to do with it. Everything has a use if you look for it

Dave 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

They make terrific turkey stew or soup...


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Gut it, skin it, bake it, eat what you can chew and pot the rest to boil down to soup stock, bones and all. I do not waste anything! I would NEVER use just the breast on any bird, such a waste!

Jim


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Terrible to eat....................can I have the breast


----------



## Brian121208 (Dec 4, 2008)

Here is what I did last week. Skin bird... Cut the breasts out to be sealed and froze for later. Then remove legs, thighs, wings, heart and any other larger pieces off the carcass and this went into the crockpot for a good long time. After it was cooled bone out the meat and chop. This later was served the next day after reheating in a covered sauce pan with a bit of water and it was delicious and moist. 
I used the rest of the carcass to make stock for the freezer for future cooking.
Whole bird = Delicious, and this was a 3+ year bird!


----------



## BruceDafter (Oct 28, 2011)

My last turkey, i smoked it and it was terrific. Take out the breast, wings and legs, brine it overnite and smoke it. Used it on sandwiches, ate it as a snack. coundn't stop eating it. the leg meat pulls right off all the little bones/tendons.


----------



## gobblergetter (Dec 2, 2010)

Tastes like Bald Eagle:yikes:


----------



## duckboy123 (Jul 3, 2005)

Better than a Butterball - that's the vote of our entire family every Thanksgiving. Tastes more like turkey than a store bought bird. Full bird in a cooking bag - served every Thanksgiving when we get a bird. Yummmm!


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

jackbob42 said:


> Throw the legs away , unless you enjoy chewing on rubber band !


 
:lol: So true!


----------

